# SAN DIEGO VS LOS ANGELES VS LAS VEGAS



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BIG SD? :drama:</span>*


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

[LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

SD TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Skim, Teamblowme602, pits n lowriders, tru2thagame, STR8GRINDING IN SD, SPARKYTKT


----------



## SPARKYTKT (Jun 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

should b good


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

L.A ALL THA WAY HOMETEAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 18 2011, 08:14 PM~20125314
> *should b good
> *


*OH IT'S GONNA BE REAL GOOD AND U CAN BET UR LAST BUCK ON THAT!! :thumbsup:

HEY BIG JOHN 95 U NEED TO BE GETTING THAT MALIBU READY INSTEAD OF LOOKING AT THIS POST BECAUSE I'M COMING TO SEE YA BABY BOY!!! 
WIN,LOSE OR DRAW *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT... :cheesy:


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DESERTBOUND_@Mar 18 2011, 07:39 PM~20125052
> *[LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*IT'S ALREADY DAAMN NEAR DONE PIMP JUICE BUT WE STILL GONE DO THIS IN A SD WAY.!!

STEFEEZY SAID FUCK THE CLUB OR LAYING UP WITH A BITCH TONIGHT. :buttkick:
I RATHER GRAB SOME SPOT LIGHTS AND GO TO WORK ON THESE BUMPER CHECKERS. :fool2: WHY BECAUSE IT'S REAL HOPPIN WARS GOING DOWN IN THE WORLD AND IT'S TIME TO HAVE SOME FUN!! :h5:

LAYITLOW IT'S NOW 320AM AND I'M CALLING IT A NIGHT. BUT U CAN BET UR LAST BUCK THAT MY ASS BE AWAKE AT 730AM HEADED TO THE JUNK YARD GRABBING SOME UPPER AND LOWER A ARMS!!  

TO U CATS THATS RIDING TO VEGAS. DRIVE SAFE, GOOD LUCK TO BOTH CITY AND WE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHO'S ON TOP THIS WEEK. :drama:

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL*


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah thats real talk, plz b safe on the road, a car can b replaced but a life cant! Good luck n have fun n post pics n vids.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*OK I'M 20 MIN LATE, BECAUSE I HIT THE :420::420: TO MANY TIMES FUCKING WITH BIG BOY LAST NIGHT.. :happysad: BUT GUESS WHAT.. IT'S STILL ON LIKE DOKEY KONG!

WE HAVE TO MANY FUCKIN JUNK YARDS OUT HERE IN SD FOLKS. IF U NEED SOME SHIT U CAN'T FIND IN UR CITY JUST ASK AND WE WILL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO FOR YA.
IT MIGHT COST YA BUT IT'S ALL LOVE AND U WILL FINALLY HAVE WHAT U BEEN LOOKING FOR. NEW OR OLD CARS.  :cheesy: *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Tham to bad ain't going to Vegas.....good luck to everyone and drive safe fellas. 

Hope the re-match takes place in Crenshaw..... :cheesy: 



:h5: 

THE HOMIE YASTUVO IS GOING TO BE FILMING THIS HOP!!!!!


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: 


> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 18 2011, 07:30 PM~20124970
> *BIG SD? :drama:</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*THE UNFUCKWITABLE SAN DIEGO RIDA'Z TTMFT !!!!!!!! *


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

64 IS READY LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 19 2011, 04:47 PM~20130096
> *:drama:  :drama:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Dream team is already in Vegas...hope everybody has a safe drive,its fukin windy coming up here......so all heavy load stay on the far right lane....lol...see y'all in a few


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I'm hear hit me up 323 479 2387


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

stewie said he will be there.. single ,double ,triple pump.. he dont give a f^@*.. pull up or shut up :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 19 2011, 04:40 PM~20130366
> *Dream team is already in Vegas...hope everybody has a safe drive,its fukin windy coming up here......so all heavy load stay on the far right lane....lol...see y'all in a few
> *


BIG "L"</span> 

PS. IF U DO COME MAKE SURE U BRING BIG FISH WIT CHA!!
THANKS IN ADVANCE! :biggrin: [/b]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 19 2011, 06:19 PM~20130893
> *BIG "L"</span>
> 
> PS. IF U DO COME MAKE SURE U BRING BIG FISH WIT CHA!!
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: sum good vids keep em comming


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SO WHAT'S THE VERDICT LA AND LV???!!!??

WHO DID WHAT YESTERDAY LAYITLOW WANNA KNOW FELLAS. :drama: *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

x2


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 20 2011, 09:17 AM~20133974
> *SO WHAT'S THE VERDICT LA AND LV???!!!??
> 
> WHO DID WHAT YESTERDAY LAYITLOW WANNA KNOW FELLAS. :drama:
> *



:yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 20 2011, 08:17 AM~20133974
> *SO WHAT'S THE VERDICT LA AND LV???!!!??
> 
> WHO DID WHAT YESTERDAY LAYITLOW WANNA KNOW FELLAS. :drama:
> *


that info will be over here in the original topic....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20134371


....but you can copy and paste it here later, after its up. :biggrin:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 20 2011, 10:29 AM~20134392
> *that info will be over here in the original topic....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20134371
> ...


*HEY GOOD LOOKING OUT BRA BRA. I APPRECIATE THAT PIMP! :thumbsup:
TRUTH IS... THIS TOPIC IS GOING TO PRODUCE MORE ACTION AND MORE BUMPER CHECKIN!! MARK MY WORDS!

OK LETS JUDGE LAYITLOW..








*


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

looks good


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Mar 20 2011, 11:04 AM~20134550
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WHAT IT SG/SD/LV RIDA...  
U WENT OUT THERE LAST NIGHT? :cheesy:*


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

it was a GOOD night in Vegas last night.all the hoppers put it down.. :thumbsup:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 20 2011, 11:24 AM~20134642
> *yes sir :boink: :boink: :rimshot: </span></span>*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Mar 20 2011, 01:48 PM~20135377
> *it was a GOOD night in Vegas last night.all the hoppers put it down.. :thumbsup:
> *


*I GOT WORD THAT DENA AND JOHN DID THE DAAMN THANG AND BEAT THE PARTS OF THAT CUTTY FROM HITTING THE BUMPER SO HARD!! :0 

I ALSO GOT WORD THAT "LEAVE IT TO BEAVER" DID HIS THANG AND SERVED SPIKE.

I'M GOING BY WHAT I HEARD. SO WOULD U CALL IT A DRAW 74 GLASSHOUSE?  !! :biggrin: *


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Everybody did they thing last night but Dee and Spike did the most inches on the ruler


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGRUBE644, blackcherry 84


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Mar 20 2011, 03:13 PM~20135841
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIGRUBE644, blackcherry 84
> *


what it dew homie .. got to love this bumper checkin shit.. gt .up..


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 20 2011, 03:34 PM~20135607
> *I GOT WORD THAT DENA AND JOHN DID THE DAAMN THANG AND BEAT THE PARTS OF THAT CUTTY FROM HITTING THE BUMPER SO HARD!!  :0
> 
> I ALSO GOT WORD THAT "LEAVE IT TO BEAVER" DID HIS THANG AND SERVED SPIKE.
> ...


allstars n how high doin it again huh


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 20 2011, 02:34 PM~20135607
> *I GOT WORD THAT DENA AND JOHN DID THE DAAMN THANG AND BEAT THE PARTS OF THAT CUTTY FROM HITTING THE BUMPER SO HARD!!  :0
> 
> I ALSO GOT WORD THAT "LEAVE IT TO BEAVER" DID HIS THANG AND SERVED SPIKE.
> ...


YUP FOO SHOO!!!
ALL THE HOPPERS WERE FUCKIN SHIT UP....
CALI AND VEGAS WERE BOTH BUMPER CHECKIN'.....


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, it was 1-1 but that cutty was very disrespectful on 2 licks!! :thumbsup: to all!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

DONT SLEEP ON SALT LAKE UTAH THIS SUMMER


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 20 2011, 02:46 PM~20135671
> *Everybody did they thing last night but Dee and Spike did the most inches on the ruler
> *


What was the inches numbers on both cars


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 20 2011, 07:28 PM~20137980
> *What was the inches numbers on both cars
> *


Dee was 90. Spike was real close to 90 belive 87 88


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 20 2011, 08:28 PM~20137980
> *What was the inches numbers on both cars
> *


x2


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 20 2011, 08:17 PM~20138381
> *Dee was 90. Spike was real close to 90 belive  87 88
> *


Wow are u sure?..... Dee cutlass only do 85-87...... that car was built at how high but came to **** to get it working and it never got stuck or floating like its doing now...... the 2 licks started in ****....... go back and look at Bigg Fish 46-47same car just bangn the shit out of the bumper....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

* I DON'T NO HOW IT IS OUT THERE IN THE WORLD BUT IT'S HELLA WINDY AND RAINING HELLA HARD IN SD RIGHT NOW.

I HOPE ALL MY RIDAZ DRIVE SAFE AND MAKE IT TO THERE CITY SAFE AND SOUND.

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up alex,and shiste


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Mar 20 2011, 08:49 PM~20138714
> *Wow are u sure?..... Dee cutlass only do 85-87...... that car was built at how high but came to **** to get it working and it never got stuck or floating like its doing now...... the 2 licks started in ****....... go back and look at Bigg Fish 46-47same car just bangn the shit out of the bumper....
> *


DO YOUR HOMEWORK :nono: 
D WHOS MY SON BUILT THAT CAR & THEN SOLD IT TO WANNY FROM SD WITH 16 BATTERYS 2 REGULAR PUMPS DOING 85" /
THEN CHIO WORKED ON THE CAR FOR WANNY & ADDED TWO PISTON PUMPS & 2 MORE BATTERYS \
THAT GOT THEM ON THE BUMPER WITH 2-3 LICKS @ THE SAME 85" WITH NO BACK SEAT.
D GOT THE CAR BACK FROM WANNY WITH NO HYDROS & REPLACED THE BACK SEAT & DID HIS TRICKS WHICH HAS HIM DOING 92" ALLDAY :thumbsup:
FLOATING & STUCK :dunno: YOU SURE WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THE SAME CAR


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Mar 20 2011, 10:32 PM~20139813
> *DO YOUR HOMEWORK :nono:
> D WHOS MY SON BUILT THAT CAR & THEN SOLD IT TO WANNY FROM SD WITH 16 BATTERYS 2 REGULAR PUMPS DOING 85" /
> THEN CHIO WORKED ON THE CAR FOR WANNY & ADDED TWO PISTON PUMPS & 2 MORE BATTERYS \
> ...


Do ur home work the car got new rearend,new cylinder motor and trans which I did and new inches so. I know the car very Will .....cat was doing 70' when of got here and it left my house with new gator seats front and back complete ... I wish people stop eye ballin inches and get a birds eye view than the real will speak for itself


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Mar 20 2011, 05:28 PM~20136757
> *YUP FOO SHOO!!!
> ALL THE HOPPERS WERE FUCKIN SHIT UP....
> CALI AND VEGAS  WERE BOTH BUMPER CHECKIN'.....
> *



THAT'S TIGHT HOMIE...
I'M GLAD U ENJOYED URSELF AND GOT TO WITNESS SOME GOOD BUMPER CHECKIN!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Mar 20 2011, 10:32 PM~20139813
> *D GOT THE CAR BACK FROM WANNY WITH NO HYDROS & REPLACED THE BACK SEAT & DID HIS TRICKS WHICH HAS HIM DOING 92" ALLDAY :thumbsup:
> FLOATING & STUCK  :dunno: YOU SURE WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THE SAME CAR
> *


*THEM ARE THE SAME PISTON PUMPS THAT CHAIO AND WANIE PUT IN THAT CAR FA SHO!!
YEA YA'LL TALKING ABOUT THE SAME CAR.

HERE'S SOME VIDEO OF IT FLOATING AND FOLKS STOPING IT FROM GETTING STUCK. HIM AND SPIKE START HOPPIN AT 2:20. IF U NOTICE THE HOMIE MR.X STOP IT FROM GETTIN STUCK AT 2:50 from the back AND WE ALL KNOW WHY THE BIG HOMIE HAUS HOLDING ON THE DOOR. NOT TAKING NOTHING AWAY FROM D BUT THAT BABY DO FLOAT AND GET STUCK INDEED.* :yes:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

mister x lol


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Mar 20 2011, 10:32 PM~20139813
> *DO YOUR HOMEWORK :nono:
> D WHOS MY SON BUILT THAT CAR & THEN SOLD IT TO WANNY FROM SD WITH 16 BATTERYS 2 REGULAR PUMPS DOING 85" /
> THEN CHIO WORKED ON THE CAR FOR WANNY & ADDED TWO PISTON PUMPS & 2 MORE BATTERYS \
> ...


NEGATIVE,,, WHEN THAT CAR CAME TO THE SHOP IT (ONLY HIT 72-75) AND IT LEFT MY SHOP HITTEN (87) I HAVE NO REASON TO LIE THATS THE TRUTH,,,,, AND YOU KNOW LIKE I KNOW HE COULD OF EASALY PUT A BACK SEAT IN THERE,,, IT WAS THE OWNERS CHOICE NOT MINES,


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 20 2011, 10:11 PM~20138971
> * I DON'T NO HOW IT IS OUT THERE IN THE WORLD BUT IT'S HELLA WINDY AND RAINING HELLA HARD IN SD RIGHT NOW.
> 
> I HOPE ALL MY RIDAZ DRIVE SAFE AND MAKE IT TO THERE CITY SAFE AND SOUND.
> ...


yeah we had a thunderstorm down here las nite 2


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

MR SuperB give me a call


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

HERE'S SOME FLICKS TO CHECK OUT FROM VEGAS..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Mar 19 2011, 09:26 AM~20128031
> *
> WHAT IT SUPERB,STATUTORY,SHISTE AND THE WHOLE S.D!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> HERE'S SOME FLICKS TO CHECK OUT FROM VEGAS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:11 AM~20142478
> *
> WHAT IT SUPERB,STATUTORY,SHISTE AND THE WHOLE S.D!!!
> 
> ...


*U KNOW I'M WIT IT PIMP , I'M SD 4 LIFE ..... ALWAYS DOWN 4 A ROAD TRIP* uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GREAT PIX


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 65chevyridah, STEP UR GAME UP, LIL GOODTIMES CC, BIGRUBE644, DREAM ON, leo161, dubfrnic, LILSPEEDY1, shiste1, GT~PLATING, orangekist


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 12:44 AM~20140324
> *THEM ARE THE SAME PISTON PUMPS THAT CHAIO AND WANIE PUT IN THAT CAR FA SHO!!
> YEA YA'LL TALKING ABOUT THE SAME CAR.
> 
> ...


Hell video don't lie it looks like both cars is doing the same (inches )). But spikes is knocking the shit out of the bumper.really its a tie to me
But who am I ???????????


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Mar 21 2011, 11:31 AM~20142627
> *U KNOW I'M WIT IT PIMP , I'M SD 4 LIFE ..... ALWAYS DOWN 4 A ROAD TRIP  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


"DREAM ON"</span> FOR THESE ONE OF A KIND PICS. U NEED TO GET PAID FOR THE SHIT U DO HOMIE! U ARE THE TRUTH. :thumbsup: [/b]


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 12:04 PM~20142840
> *"DREAM ON"</span> FOR THESE ONE OF A KIND PICS. U NEED TO GET PAID FOR THE SHIT U DO HOMIE! U ARE THE TRUTH. :thumbsup: *
> [/b]


*DREAM ON is the bizzness!!!!!*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 12:04 PM~20142840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: THANK'S BRO I APPRECIATE YOUR PUTTING MY NAME OUT THERE!! 

LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY PRINT'S OR T SHIRT'S


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 21 2011, 12:08 PM~20142869
> *DREAM ON is the bizzness!!!!!
> *


 :h5: THANK'S ANGELBOY.........


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:04 AM~20142840
> *
> STREET FAME SD*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 21 2011, 12:12 PM~20142901
> *:h5: THANK'S BRO I APPRECIATE YOUR PUTTING MY NAME OUT THERE!!
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY PRINT'S OR T SHIRT'S
> *



"DREAM ON"</span> AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PICS.. :yes:[/b]


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

another SD CHAMPION! KNEEDEEP GAME OVER


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I JUST KNOW U CATS AIN'T RIDING UR RIDERS WITHOUT A BULLY?!?
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/shock.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

MORE BREEDING COMING SOON. THEY GO HELLA FAST SO DON'T MISS OUT. PM IF INTERESTED!! RIDAZ AND BULLY'S BE APART OF THE MOVEMENT!!
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/BABYCANSINO012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/chrispics027.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/photo1296.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/PUPS034-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/dogs001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/newphotoshoot051.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/newphotoshoot016.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/newphotoshoot012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE PARENTS ARE ABKC AND UKC WINNERS. THEY DON'T CALL ME FA SHO FOR NOTHING!! :0 *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

<span style='color:green'>*DAAAMN LIKE THAT PIMP JUICE? NOW UR INVITING AZ. AZ HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS WAR. IF THEY WANT SOME I'M SURE THEY WILL LET US ALL KNOW.

I GUESS IT WOULD TAKE FOUR COUNTY'S TO TRY TO BEAT ONE.
WHY WOULD U WANNA TEAM UP WITH L.A AND YA'LL GOT SERVED IN THE WORST WAY? :dunno: TRY REGROUPING FIRST..
WE GOT A 62 WAITING FOR U ANYWAY.. COME ON WITH IT!!  *


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 02:27 PM~20143707
> *<span style='color:green'>DAAAMN LIKE THAT PIMP JUICE? NOW UR INVITING AZ.  AZ HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS WAR. IF THEY WANT SOME I'M SURE THEY WILL LET US ALL KNOW.
> 
> I GUESS IT WOULD TAKE FOUR COUNTY'S TO TRY TO BEAT ONE.
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GOTTA SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR GOING TO BE READY AND WAITING REAL SOON COMING TO A BLOCK NEAR YOU........


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 21 2011, 03:05 PM~20143969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AHH... AIN'T THAT SPECIAL! :rofl:
GLAD TO SEE THAT U CATS OR HOLDIN HANDS AND KICKIN CANS TOGETHER. :rimshot:

MATTER OF FACT LAYITLOW LETS CLAP IT UP FOR THE ALLSTARS/DREAMTEAM FOR SHARING SUCH A SPECIAL MOMENT IN VEGAS. :tears:
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/clapping.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

NOW RALLY UP AND COME TO SAN DIEGO SO WE CAN DO THIS..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*SINCE THEY DON'T WANNA POST THE SHIT ON THIS REAL WAR TOPIC. I WILL DO IT UNTILL WE SERVE THEM AND POST OUR OWN VIDEOS ON THE REAL BUMPER CHECKIN POST.

BY THE WAY GOOD SHIT TO BOTH SIDES OF THE FENCE. :thumbsup: *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

*big joe wat it do*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## v.i.p.1 (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 12:45 PM~20143113
> *I JUST KNOW U CATS AIN'T RIDING UR RIDERS WITHOUT A BULLY?!?
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/shock.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


REALL DOGS FROM THE BIG LA


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ATT LAYITLOW...
IF U NOTICE THESE BIG HOPPIN FACTORS DON'T WANNA TALK WAR ON A REAL TOPIC.

BUT IT'S OK. U HAVE MY WORD THAT SD IS GOING TO GIVE U SOME OF THE BEST HOPPIN FOOTAGE IN ALL OF LOWRIDER HISTORY.

STAY TUNED AND PLEASE ASK UMM WHAT ARE THEY SCARED OF.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:27 AM~20148893
> *REALL DOGS FROM THE BIG LA
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT!!!!</span> :buttkick:
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-1-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-2-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


COME ON NOW SD DOES THIS SHIT FA SHO NOT FOR SURE.
BY THE WAY NICE LOOKING DOGS. :thumbsup: [/b]


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by statutorygrape_@Mar 21 2011, 07:42 PM~20145696
> *big joe wat it do
> *


man u know.. im just on the side lines you know a broke fool like me cant low ride...


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 22 2011, 01:38 PM~20152598
> *man u know.. im just on the side lines you know a broke fool like me cant low ride...
> *


*come on man big baller put it together player so we can do traffic a got the bug you got the ten lets bring it back hit me*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

im always down to roll homie... i just got to put this 64 together and i will hopefully be out summer time but no juice...


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 22 2011, 02:08 PM~20152827
> *im always down to roll homie... i just got to put this 64 together and i will hopefully be out summer time but no juice...
> *


oh yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 10:02 AM~20151064
> *we got champions all day fo yo mouth daygo come get it.........</span>[/u]*


----------



## v.i.p.1 (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 10:02 AM~20151064
> *NEXT!!!!</span> :buttkick:
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-1-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/2-2-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> COME ON NOW SD DOES THIS SHIT FA SHO NOT FOR SURE.
> ...


CAN I SEE SOME PICS OF YOUR DOGS


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:36 AM~20143047
> *"DREAM ON"</span> AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PICS.. :yes:*
> 
> 
> ...


i know this l.a dont clip there dogs ears crooked :roflmao:


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

Fasho pm me the price on one of them puppies I might need one of them sometime this year. The male the one I use to see at the hops at 43rd last summer?:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 22 2011, 06:43 PM~20154939
> *i know this l.a dont clip there dogs ears crooked :roflmao:
> *


Nice bully. Razor or gotti


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 22 2011, 06:43 PM~20154939
> *i know this l.a dont clip there dogs ears crooked :roflmao:
> *


*TRUTH IS THE CROOKED CROP IS FROM L.A ON MY KIDS.
THE CLEAN CROP IS FROM T.J AS IN MEXICO. :buttkick:

NOW HOW U DOING!!!*


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 22 2011, 05:43 PM~20154939
> *i know this l.a dont clip there dogs ears crooked :roflmao:
> *


but you guys do think having crooked legs on a dog is tight as hell not dropping names but any real bully people know what gotti line dogs im talking about
because aint nothing crooked here sd on top of this bully shit just like this lowriding shit :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Mar 23 2011, 09:49 AM~20159990
> *but you guys do think having crooked legs on a dog is tight as hell not dropping names but any real bully people know what gotti line dogs im talking about
> because aint nothing crooked here sd on top of this bully shit just like this lowriding shit :biggrin:
> 
> ...



AMEN TO THAT BRA BRA.. I SEE U WORKING WITH SOME NICE SHIT PIMP.
HOLLA AT ME SOME TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 23 2011, 12:28 AM~20158160
> *Nice bully. Razor or gotti
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE..  
RAZOR AND GREYLINE.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Mar 22 2011, 10:51 PM~20157715
> *Fasho pm me the price on one of them puppies I might need one of them sometime this year. The male the one I use to see at the hops at 43rd last summer?:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U KNOW I GOT U PIMP. JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY.

I GOT THIS BOY SITTING IF U WANT HIM FOR CHEAP.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

L.A. vs L.V.





L.A. vs L.V. PT 2


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

vegas x1 x702


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GREAT VIDEO L.A DOIN THE DAM THANG PROPS TO L.V ITS GOING TO BE A GREAT SUMMER


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GOT PH SACO MOTORS?


----------



## v.i.p.1 (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Mar 23 2011, 09:49 AM~20159990
> *but you guys do think having crooked legs on a dog is tight as hell not dropping names but any real bully people know what gotti line dogs im talking about
> because aint nothing crooked here sd on top of this bully shit just like this lowriding shit :biggrin:
> 
> ...


come on my boy your dogs got nothing on my pup PAIN top notch shit here


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 23 2011, 08:03 PM~20164713
> *come on my boy your dogs got nothing on my pup PAIN top notch shit here
> 
> 
> ...


What up doggie


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

both doing the damn thing


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by v.i.p.1_@Mar 23 2011, 08:03 PM~20164713
> *come on my boy your dogs got nothing on my pup PAIN top notch shit here
> 
> 
> ...


*LISTEN HOMIE UR DOG LOOKS NICE. BUT U CAN'T FUCK WITH MY BOY ON HIS WORST DAY. THE BOY BIG BAD ASS CASINO PAYS BILLS, WIN RIBBONS AND BUY SHIT ON GP. WHAT MORE DO U NEED TO HEAR OR SEE??? :dunno:

U SEE THE BOY BIG BAD ASS CASINO CHILLIN IN THE SHOOT. :0 
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/070_70.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/ALDRINSPICS038.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
CALENDER SHOOT FOR ONE OF THE ORANGE COUNTY HOUSE WIFE'S HUSBAND. :0 
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/cars006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
TRUTH IS U NEED TO BUY A CASINO DAUGHTER AND TAKE HER TO UR BOY AND PRODUCE SUM REAL FACTORS AND GET WITH THIS FA KENNELS SHIT INSTEAD OF HATEIN. :biggrin: *


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*LETS TALK DOG TALK ANOTHER DAY FELLAS..
WHATS UP WITH THESE HOPPERS THAT LAYITLOW WANNA SEE.

WHAT IT DO L.A I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YA'LL THIS SUNDAY.
I GOT A FEW MORE TOUCHES TO DO AND IT IS FLY TO MOON TIME!! :biggrin:*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 11:10 PM~20166594
> *LETS TALK DOG TALK ANOTHER DAY FELLAS..
> WHATS UP WITH THESE HOPPERS THAT LAYITLOW WANNA SEE.
> 
> ...


X61


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

:0


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

YALL GOT SOME REALLY NICE DOGS, BUT NONE OF THEM CAN FUCK WITH MY DOG " RUMBLE " 








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*SD TTMFT*


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 10:10 PM~20166594
> *
> SAN DIEGO #1 for the HOPPERS ITS GAME TIME!!!!!*


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Mar 24 2011, 03:07 PM~20170899
> *
> yes sir its WAR TIME for the BIG S.D. WAT IT DO ......</span>[/u]*


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Mar 24 2011, 07:37 AM~20167971
> *YALL GOT SOME REALLY NICE DOGS, BUT NONE OF THEM CAN FUCK WITH MY DOG " RUMBLE "
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 25 2011, 11:08 PM~20183491
> *<span style='color:red'>
> WELL I GUESS IT'S GOING DOWN S.D...
> 
> ...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 20 2011, 07:17 PM~20138381
> *Dee was 90. Spike was real close to 90 belive  87 88
> *


Man you all high as hell our wagon smashed bumper at 90" single pump spike only hit 85" with a double and dee hit 89/90 with a double.....none them cars got shit on the wagon them double are havin a hard time hittin what we hit SINGLE.....TEAM FUCK YOURS® puttin it down


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 11:27 PM~20183950
> *
> WELL I GUESS IT'S GOING DOWN S.D...
> 
> ...


TO ALL WHO R GOIN,B-SAFE ON THEM ROADS :werd:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Mar 26 2011, 01:49 PM~20186613
> *Man you all high as hell our wagon smashed bumper at 90" single pump spike only hit 85" with a double and dee hit 89/90 with a double.....none them cars got shit on the wagon them double are havin a hard time hittin what we hit SINGLE.....TEAM FUCK YOURS® puttin it down
> *



:0 :0 YEA WE FEEL UR PAIN HOMIE. 
MY BOY WITH THE BLUE WAGON FROM S.D SAYS THE SAME SHIT UR SAYING.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*

IT'S SUPPOSE TO RAIN OUT HERE IN SAN DIEGO JUST TO LET U OUTTA TOWNERS KNOW. SD RATHER DO IT ON A SUNNY DAY IN DIEGO SO WE CAN REALLY CHILL,HOP,EAT AND HAVE SOME FUN.

BUT IF UR MIND IS MADE UP.. MUCH LUV GOD BLESS AND I HOPE ALL U DRIVE THEM HEAVY MATHA FUCKAS SAFE IN THE RAIN... :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*<span style='color:green'>MAKE SURE U PICK UP ALL 3 COPIES AND SUPPORT OUR HOMIES MOVEMENTS.
MUCH LUV AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS. :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

Is La comin down???


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 02:37 PM~20193784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Good vids*


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Mar 26 2011, 01:49 PM~20186613
> *Man you all high as hell our wagon smashed bumper at 90" single pump spike only hit 85" with a double and dee hit 89/90 with a double.....none them cars got shit on the wagon them double are havin a hard time hittin what we hit SINGLE.....TEAM FUCK YOURS® puttin it down
> *


TRUE STORY DONT TRIP 9O NOT FOR LONG TTMFT TEAM FUCK YOURS AND WE ARE DRIVEING ON THE STREETS OF THE BIG L V :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

sd what it do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@Mar 29 2011, 08:58 PM~20214384
> *
> *


Fonz and his damn smiley faces


----------



## brd2ball (Apr 23, 2007)

TEAM FUCK YOURS AND VEGAS MOSTWANTED KING OF THE STREETS LV,HATE IT OR LUV IT THE UNDER DOGS ON TOP


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brd2ball_@Mar 30 2011, 02:30 PM~20219996
> *TEAM FUCK YOURS AND VEGAS MOSTWANTED  KING OF THE STREETS LV,HATE IT OR LUV IT THE UNDER DOGS ON TOP
> 
> 
> ...


Clean wagon... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brd2ball_@Mar 30 2011, 02:30 PM~20219996
> *TEAM FUCK YOURS AND VEGAS MOSTWANTED  KING OF THE STREETS LV,HATE IT OR LUV IT THE UNDER DOGS ON TOP
> 
> 
> ...





> tru2thagame
> clean wagon
> 
> x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> > tru2thagame
> > clean wagon
> >
> > x2
> ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

STEFON GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE NEW DOGG


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brd2ball_@Mar 30 2011, 02:30 PM~20219996
> *714 in da house;;orange county*


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

wagon looks gud vegas


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 31 2011, 09:27 AM~20227000
> *714  in  da  house;;orange county</span>
> *


if u wanted tha wagon why didnt u come when la came down


----------



## brd2ball (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 31 2011, 09:27 AM~20227000
> *714  in  da  house;;orange county</span>
> *


WHAT UP BIG AL,YEAH BUDDY WHEN EVER UR READY OG,LET US KNOW,
:thumbsup:


----------



## brd2ball (Apr 23, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV RIDERZ,FROM TEAM FUCK YOURS AND VMW C.C, ALL RIDERZ TTMFT</span> :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brd2ball_@Mar 31 2011, 12:15 PM~20228104
> *WHAT UP BIG AL,YEAH BUDDY WHEN EVER UR READY OG,LET US KNOW,
> :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YA SOON;;;;;OK;;WAS WORKING THAT WEEK END BRO


----------



## brd2ball (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 31 2011, 03:20 PM~20229308
> *SEE YA  SOON;;;;;OK;;WAS  WORKING THAT WEEK END  BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brd2ball_@Mar 31 2011, 12:25 PM~20228161
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV RIDERZ,FROM TEAM FUCK YOURS AND VMW C.C, ALL RIDERZ TTMFT</span> :thumbsup:  uffin:  :420:
> *


X 702 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brd2ball_@Mar 31 2011, 12:25 PM~20228161
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV RIDERZ,FROM TEAM FUCK YOURS AND VMW C.C, ALL RIDERZ TTMFT</span> :thumbsup:  uffin:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 03:37 PM~20193784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

TTMFT X702 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 02:37 PM~20193784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: DAM


----------



## statutorygrape (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@Apr 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20293353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ALL BUMPER WITH A LITTLE AIR TIME.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@Apr 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20293353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: vegas most wanted wants some of that wagon :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Apr 9 2011, 12:15 PM~20298083
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  vegas most wanted wants some of that wagon :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*IF I ASK U SHALL RECIVE BIG D LV... :biggrin: 

IF U LIKE WE CAN MEET IN L.A FOR THAT PICNIC THAT'S COMING UP NEXT WEEK OR WE CAN MEET HOW EVER U WANNA... :0

BY THE WAY MUCH PROPS FOR BRINGING UP THIS HOP SHIT.
AS U CAN SEE L.A AIN'T SAID NOTHING ABOUT THIS HOPPIN YET, BUT IT'S OK SD WILL BE GOING BACK UP THERE REAL SOON.*


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Apr 9 2011, 09:10 PM~20300656
> *IF I ASK U SHALL RECIVE BIG D LV...  :biggrin:
> 
> IF U LIKE WE CAN MEET IN L.A FOR THAT PICNIC THAT'S COMING UP NEXT WEEK OR WE CAN MEET HOW EVER U WANNA...  :0
> ...


GOT FIND AWAY TO GET OUT THERE REAL SOON OR COULD BRING THEM HOPPRS THIS WAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE L.A IS WORK'N ON SOMETHEN


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

TTMFT FOR THE BIG LV YOU HOMIES BE SAFE OUT THAIR :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS AT POMONA SWAPMEET $ 85 ROW 26 SPACE 8 4-17-11


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

vegas x1 x702


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@Apr 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20293353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goooooooood shit dog


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@Apr 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20293353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@May 6 2011, 03:29 PM~20499330
> *vegas x1 x702
> 
> *



TEAM FUCK YOURS® HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR 2011 ANd REPIN THAT BIG LV


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 01:36 PM~20143047
> *"DREAM ON"</span> AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PICS.. :yes:*
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie tha :0 :0 t fucker is a beast :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@Apr 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20293353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh yes sir ,.,.,,.,.hit bumber so hard all fours came off the ground,.,.

daygo hoppers dont play,.,.


wat it do fasho,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Apr 10 2011, 11:55 AM~20303937
> *GOT FIND AWAY TO GET OUT THERE  REAL SOON  OR COULD BRING THEM HOPPRS THIS WAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  SOUNDS LIKE L.A IS WORK'N ON SOMETHEN
> *



come thru to daygo homie,.,.come roll and hop with the high society SD.


stay up homies


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 13 2011, 09:59 AM~20545781
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@May 12 2011, 11:48 PM~20543637
> *come thru to daygo homie,.,.come roll and hop with the high society SD.
> stay up homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: real soon


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@Apr 8 2011, 02:10 PM~20293353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my boy going to serve your ass :0 :0 :0 yea you up there ^^^^^^ do you see the pic step your game up ask angle bag he got served by it


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 21 2011, 03:42 PM~20600573
> *my boy going to serve your ass  :0  :0  :0 yea you up there ^^^^^^ do you see the pic step your game up ask angle bag he got served by it
> *


I don't think so....I can tell that car ain't even hittin close to 90"....and we in the high 90s...soooo I think my boy is gonna serve yo homies ass :biggrin: :wow: :420: :420: :twak: :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@May 21 2011, 07:37 PM~20601550
> *I don't think so....I can tell that car ain't even hittin close to 90"....and we in the high 90s...soooo I think my boy is gonna serve yo homies ass :biggrin:    :wow:  :420:  :420:  :twak:  :burn:  :buttkick:
> *


in that pic the leaf spring is not even on but trust me she in the 90s single pump 10 batts drive all over SD does his wagon do that :0 :0 :0 :0 NOOOOOOO :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 21 2011, 08:37 PM~20601890
> *in that pic the leaf spring is not even on but trust me she in the 90s single pump 10 batts drive all over SD does his wagon do that  :0  :0  :0  :0 NOOOOOOO :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Come on no excuses......Sound like a even match we got 11 batts and single just like his wagon.....ooooh yea and we drive are shit and not just around the block to the sto....we hit the freeway at 65-70 mph homes.....we hop on everyone and gas hop the fuck out it every single weekend and still roll all the way back to boulder city from the strip....look it up it about 30 miles one way..and we curise the strip in stop and go traffic every one know how pack the strip get and no over heatin..no tranny problems..not even smoke come from our ride un less it weed smoke..lol.....so sorrry think we got this one....oooo and where was that wagon when he was on the shaw... the only radical out the gas hoppin and tearin up da street :cheesy: :biggrin: 

V
E
G
A
S
M
O
S
T
W
A
N
T
E
D..........TEAM FUCK YOURS®...TTMFT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@May 22 2011, 05:50 AM~20603141
> *Come on no excuses......Sound like a even match 10 batts and single just like his wagon.....ooooh yea and we drive are shit and not just around the block to the sto....we hit the freeway at 65-70 mph homes.....we hop on everyone and gas hop the fuck out it every single weekend and still roll all the way back to boulder city from the strip....look it up it about 30 miles one way..and we curise the strip in stop and go traffic every one know how pack the strip get and no over heatin..no tranny problems..not even smoke come from our ride un less it weed smoke..lol.....so sorrry think we got this one....oooo and where was that wagon when he was on the shaw... the only radical out the gas hoppin and tearin up da street :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> V
> ...


we from diego not la  and it was on the shaw we las vegas was there where with 3 or 4 cars and there was no wagon :dunno: :dunno: but yea my dude it sound like its going to be a good one cant wait to see them wagons go heads up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: well just wait and see and one are they do there thang :420: :420:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 22 2011, 10:11 AM~20603765
> *we from diego not la   and it was on the shaw we las vegas was there where with 3 or 4 cars and there was no wagon  :dunno:  :dunno: but yea my dude it sound like its going to be a good one cant wait to see them wagons go heads up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: well just wait and see and one are they do there thang :420:  :420:
> *


 TTMFT SOON REAL SOON


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

818 471-5820 $90


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@May 23 2011, 02:40 PM~20612049
> *TTMFT SOON REAL SOON
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@May 23 2011, 05:26 PM~20613183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


90 a piece even if you buy a box ???


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

TTT VEGAS X1 :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

big rick


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 25 2011, 08:30 PM~20630428
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


x 2


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

ttmft x702:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BIG D LV said:


> ttmft x702:thumbsup:


heard your wagons a double pump not a single :twak::twak::twak:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> heard your wagons a double pump not a single :twak::twak::twak:


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU HEARD WRONG MY BIG DOG IM A TRU SINGLE AND TRU TO THE GAME NO NEED TO LIE I HEARD THE SAME ABOUT THAT SD WAGON WHY DIDNT YOU BRING THAT CAR DOWN WITH CHIPPER D AND JOHN BY THE WAY THE BIG LV TAKEN WINS FROM THE DOGS TTT TO BIG JOHN THE SINGLE PUMP KING IM GONA GET YOU ONE DAY SOON GOT TO SAY THEM HOW HIGH DUDES ARE COOL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::0:0:0


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

post a video or pic of your set up then i got one ready to post waiting on you bet you u wount post one up i got eyes and ears every where in your home town 



BIG D LV said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU HEARD WRONG MY BIG DOG IM A TRU SINGLE AND TRU TO THE GAME NO NEED TO LIE I HEARD THE SAME ABOUT THAT SD WAGON WHY DIDNT YOU BRING THAT CAR DOWN WITH CHIPPER D AND JOHN BY THE WAY THE BIG LV TAKEN WINS FROM THE DOGS TTT TO BIG JOHN THE SINGLE PUMP KING IM GONA GET YOU ONE DAY SOON GOT TO SAY THEM HOW HIGH DUDES ARE COOL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::0:0:0


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> post a video or pic of your set up then i got one ready to post waiting on you bet you u wount post one up i got eyes and ears every where in your home town


:0:0


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

STILL WAITING :thumbsdown: AND IF YOU ANIT GOT NOTHING TO HIDE WAY WOULD SPRAY PAINT YOUR WINDOWS BLACK :rofl::rofl::rofl: YOUR DOING SUPER BAD WITH A DOUBLE PUMP :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> STILL WAITING :thumbsdown: AND IF YOU ANIT GOT NOTHING TO HIDE WAY WOULD SPRAY PAINT YOUR WINDOWS BLACK :rofl::rofl::rofl: YOUR DOING SUPER BAD WITH A DOUBLE PUMP :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


1st of all homie that wagon ain't got shit to hide.....the wagons windows(well that's called tint) so cops don't fuck wit us driving down the street....
And to top it all off Big John and Chipper D got to see that YES THIS CAR IS a TRU SINGLE....just ask em.....and since we on it go ahead and post a pic since you guys swear you got nothing to hide....peeps like you guys talk a big game....but always have something to hide we open the door to the wagon for everyone to see and when they look inside we hear the same shit....."WOW IT REALLY IS A SINGLE PUMP"....so have a hater day


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> STILL WAITING :thumbsdown: AND IF YOU ANIT GOT NOTHING TO HIDE WAY WOULD SPRAY PAINT YOUR WINDOWS BLACK :rofl::rofl::rofl: YOUR DOING SUPER BAD WITH A DOUBLE PUMP :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Dont hate what you talking about spray paint its called limo tint you havent heard of it or what .TRU SINGLE PUMP KING OF THE STREETS LV WE ANT SCARED to show are set up you got me mistaken with someone else come to LV and ill give u a tour but u beter bring a car pull up or shut up.....TEAM FUCK YOURS ALL DAY EVRY DAY.O YEAH HERES THE PICTURES U WANTED


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

BIG D LV said:


> View attachment 324849
> View attachment 324851
> Dont hate what you talking about spray paint its called limo tint you havent heard of it or what .TRU SINGLE PUMP KING OF THE STREETS LV WE ANT SCARED to show are set up you got me mistaken with someone else come to LV and ill give u a tour but u beter bring a car pull up or shut up.....TEAM FUCK YOURS ALL DAY EVRY DAY.O YEAH HERES THE PICTURES U WANTED


:rimshot:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like you quick to reply when no pics were up.....what happen what you tring to hide over there.....a second pump to the front???? Yea...buddy...TEAM FUCK YOURS® TTMFT....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

thats an old ass pic homie the back window anit tinted like the one in your name box sorry try again :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: real riders dont need tinted windows 



BIG D LV said:


> View attachment 324849
> View attachment 324851
> Dont hate what you talking about spray paint its called limo tint you havent heard of it or what .TRU SINGLE PUMP KING OF THE STREETS LV WE ANT SCARED to show are set up you got me mistaken with someone else come to LV and ill give u a tour but u beter bring a car pull up or shut up.....TEAM FUCK YOURS ALL DAY EVRY DAY.O YEAH HERES THE PICTURES U WANTED


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:roflmao::0:drama::rofl:


BIG D LV said:


> View attachment 324849
> View attachment 324851
> Dont hate what you talking about spray paint its called limo tint you havent heard of it or what .TRU SINGLE PUMP KING OF THE STREETS LV WE ANT SCARED to show are set up you got me mistaken with someone else come to LV and ill give u a tour but u beter bring a car pull up or shut up.....TEAM FUCK YOURS ALL DAY EVRY DAY.O YEAH HERES THE PICTURES U WANTED


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

woeone23 said:


> Looks like you quick to reply when no pics were up.....what happen what you tring to hide over there.....a second pump to the front???? Yea...buddy...TEAM FUCK YOURS® TTMFT....


who's this cheerleader from team wheres the fucks your cars hahahaha :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)

BIG D LV said:


> View attachment 324849
> View attachment 324851
> Dont hate what you talking about spray paint its called limo tint you havent heard of it or what .TRU SINGLE PUMP KING OF THE STREETS LV WE ANT SCARED to show are set up you got me mistaken with someone else come to LV and ill give u a tour but u beter bring a car pull up or shut up.....TEAM FUCK YOURS ALL DAY EVRY DAY.O YEAH HERES THE PICTURES U WANTED


 
WAS UP D!!!!!FUCK ALL HATERS!!!! YOU KNOW UR WAGON IS A TRUE SING PUMP!!!! LV KING OF THE STREET'S!!!!!!!!!!!!! TEAM FUCK YOUR'S!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

little D dont make me go back out there,,,,,, got a lil something new for every ones eye to pop the fuck out there head!!!! you wanna be the first to see,,,,, (little D stands for Little DOUBLE) hahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> thats an old ass pic homie the back window anit tinted like the one in your name box sorry try again :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: real riders dont need tinted windows


 THOSE PICS WHERE TOOK YESTERDAY HOMIE YOUR INFOMENT IS GIVEING BAD 411 YOU ACT LIKE I TAKE PIC OF THE SETUP ALL THE TIME GET REAL I GAVE YOU WHAT YOU WANTED AND YET YOUR STILL CRYING PULL THE FUCK UP AND FIND OUT YOU WILL SEE TRU SINGLE PUMP:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: TAIK IS CHEAP AND YOUR MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE STAIGHT HATER DONT CRY DRY YOUR EYES AND PULL UP CHIPPER :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::twak::twak:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> who's this cheerleader from team wheres the fucks your cars hahahaha :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT WHERS YOUR CAR  LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE CHEERLEADER CAPTIN :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: HIS SHIT IS BEING BUILT


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

GT~CHAIO said:


> little D dont make me go back out there,,,,,, got a lil something new for every ones eye to pop the fuck out there head!!!! you wanna be the first to see,,,,, (little D stands for Little DOUBLE) hahahahahahaaaaaa


 YOU MUST BE TALKN TO MY SON HES LIL D  YOU KNOW YOU DONT WANT NONE OF THIS TRU SINGLE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: PULL UP CHIPPER


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BIG D LV said:


> THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT WHERS YOUR CAR  LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE CHEERLEADER CAPTIN :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: HIS SHIT IS BEING BUILT


heres mine stupid







you got me fuck up being a cheerleader i stay in something clean with clear glass  post up your boy project that hes been working on for years now hahahaha i know no need to lie !!!!!!!

and heres my other one that i had at the same time but sold it for 5000 butt naked i dont ride no shit boxes








it a straight game thing building clean and hot shit out street fame dont get it fuck up


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

no your making your self look stupid lieing out your teeth all im saying when your double pump pulls up on my boys tru single pump that i helped him get right not no cheerleader im going to buy him a motor so i can bumper check the fuck out of your ass till that mother fucker burn up and you can watch me put it in too :finger::finger::finger:



BIG D LV said:


> THOSE PICS WHERE TOOK YESTERDAY HOMIE YOUR INFOMENT IS GIVEING BAD 411 YOU ACT LIKE I TAKE PIC OF THE SETUP ALL THE TIME GET REAL I GAVE YOU WHAT YOU WANTED AND YET YOUR STILL CRYING PULL THE FUCK UP AND FIND OUT YOU WILL SEE TRU SINGLE PUMP:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: TAIK IS CHEAP AND YOUR MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE STAIGHT HATER DONT CRY DRY YOUR EYES AND PULL UP CHIPPER :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::twak::twak:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


sg90rider said:


> no your making your self look stupid lie out your teeth all im saying we your double pump pulls up on my boys tru single pump that i helped he get right not no cheerleader im going to buy him a motor so i can bumper check the fuck out of you till that mother fucker burn up and you can watch me put it in too :finger::finger::finger:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

yo floater d lv fuck your old ass picx here a video with a broken leaf spring on the drivers side he anit got nothing to hide over here:nosad::nosad: pause it study it do your home work we dont give a fuck its a tru single 

so fuck your info 



BIG D LV said:


> THOSE PICS WHERE TOOK YESTERDAY HOMIE YOUR INFOMENT IS GIVEING BAD 411 YOU ACT LIKE I TAKE PIC OF THE SETUP ALL THE TIME GET REAL I GAVE YOU WHAT YOU WANTED AND YET YOUR STILL CRYING PULL THE FUCK UP AND FIND OUT YOU WILL SEE TRU SINGLE PUMP:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: TAIK IS CHEAP AND YOUR MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE STAIGHT HATER DONT CRY DRY YOUR EYES AND PULL UP CHIPPER :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::twak::twak:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

yea you see the back tires come off the ground 

angle boy i see you:wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

iM WATCHING THAT VIDEO


----------



## BIGBOY KNEEDEEP SD (Jun 17, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> yo floater d lv fuck your old ass picx here a video with a broken leaf spring on the drivers side he anit got nothing to hide over here:nosad::nosad: pause it study it do your home work we dont give a fuck its a tru single
> 
> so fuck your info



SUP I'M HERE EVERY BODY WANNA WOOF ON MY CAR BUT NO ONE COMES TO SAN DIEGO.....WHY? BECAUSE ALL Y'ALL SCARED

I WENT TO LA AND THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED to TEAM LV





THEN HE WANTED SOME MORE AND I SMASHED HIM TWICE





GAME OVER ON TOP IN SD AND IM THE KING OF SINGLES HERE I BUILT MY CAR! 






KNEE DEEP CC = GAME OVER 
QUIT TALKING IF YOU WANT TO HOP LETS DO IT


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

BIGBOY KNEEDEEP SD said:


> SUP I'M HERE EVERY BODY WANNA WOOF ON MY CAR BUT NO ONE COMES TO SAN DIEGO.....WHY? BECAUSE ALL Y'ALL SCARED
> 
> I WENT TO LA AND THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED to TEAM LV
> 
> ...


 BRING THAT NICELY WORKEN WAGON TO VEGAS SO I CAN BREAK YOU OFF IM READY WHEN YOU ARE CHIPPER


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

San Diego TTMFT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

little d we got something for you with are new shop car here a little pre view pic on what im going to do to you chipper and thats me on the switch to chipper


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> little d we got something for you with are new shop car here a little pre view pic on what im going to do to you chipper and thats me on the switch to chipper
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


 i hope thats a single it looks stuck


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BIG D LV said:


> i hope thats a single it looks stuck


stuck NEVER THATS WHAT YOUR USE TO CHIPPER


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BIG D LV said:


> i hope thats a single it looks stuck


stuck NEVER THATS WHAT YOUR USE TO CHIPPER


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

:wave: gt plating


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Dayum Tone you did that homie on da bumper and it still hasn't got stuck. Anybody want it .....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

No floating no sticking .....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

:nono::nono:


GT~PLATING said:


> No floating no sticking .....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

gt i found one victim 



BIG D LV said:


> i hope thats a single it looks stuck


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> gt i found one victim


Let's do this We ready and driveable


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

we ready lets do this


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

dam:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


sg90rider said:


>


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

111111








2222222222222








33333333333333333
BUMPERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

nice


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THAT MOTHA FUCKER IS CLOWN HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


sg90rider said:


> 111111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> 111111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your still a chipper 1 2 3 still aint enough to fuck with my tru single hahahahahahaha see you soon


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BIG D LV said:


> your still a chipper 1 2 3 still aint enough to fuck with my tru single hahahahahahaha see you soon


 yea your a tru single i talked to d today but your set up is garbage hahahah see u soon team swamp boys chippers


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> THAT MOTHA FUCKER IS CLOWN HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


good looking homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

BIG D LV said:


> your still a chipper 1 2 3 still aint enough to fuck with my tru single hahahahahahaha see you soon


If it ain't enough get down here and let's do this.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> THAT MOTHA FUCKER IS CLOWN HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie.


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> If it ain't enough get down here and let's do this.


 soon chipper after the 4th OR sd can come this way to get broke off BY TEAM FUCK YOURS IN THE BIG LV LIKE LA DID :rofl::rofl:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

TTMFT TO ALL THE HATERS OUT THERE DONT HATE JUST PULL UP OR SHUT UP ITS JUST THAT SIMPLE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

BIG D LV said:


> soon chipper after the 4th OR sd can come this way to get broke off BY TEAM FUCK YOURS IN THE BIG LV LIKE LA DID :rofl::rofl:


ALL I KNOW IS THAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS WENT TO VEGAS A WEEK AGO AND LV COULD NOT FUCK WITH MY CAR (EL MATON) I SHUT THAT SHIT DOWN!!!!:0


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> ALL I KNOW IS THAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS WENT TO VEGAS A WEEK AGO AND LV COULD NOT FUCK WITH MY CAR (EL MATON) I SHUT THAT SHIT DOWN!!!!:0


GT my boy ....El Maton always put it down


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> ALL I KNOW IS THAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS WENT TO VEGAS A WEEK AGO AND LV COULD NOT FUCK WITH MY CAR (EL MATON) I SHUT THAT SHIT DOWN!!!!:0[/QU you got lucky big dog its hard to fuck with a tru king like you got to give respect where its due . :thumbsup::thumbsup: all stars took a loss on that double fasho :rofl::rofl: cant weight till next time :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:x702


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

:wave::wave:little d lv, damn john got lucky huh :uh::uh:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wudup tone...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

shit was good gamer


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Fuck all the small talk and secrets I'm taking all fades on crenshaw tommorow show up or stfu


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

mister x said:


> Fuck all the small talk and secrets I'm taking all fades on crenshaw tommorow show up or stfu


:0 :0 :0


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

mister x said:


> Fuck all the small tacos and secret sauce I'm taking all fades on crenshaw tommorow show up or stfu


like that homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

what happened x on the shaw


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> what happened x on the shaw


What up Tone.......


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

was up call me i got some work for you did you go out there last night


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Nah I was busy all weekend


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

so how did it go out there 



mister x said:


> Fuck all the small talk and secrets I'm taking all fades on crenshaw tommorow show up or stfu


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

ALL BURN OUTS AND DONUTS LAST NIGHT :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


sg90rider said:


> so how did it go out there


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> so how did it go out there


They hop at HOMEDEPOT.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> ALL I KNOW IS THAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS WENT TO VEGAS A WEEK AGO AND LV COULD NOT FUCK WITH MY CAR (EL MATON) I SHUT THAT SHIT DOWN!!!!:0


you must be talk'n bout your single pump.. because my boy matt with the gold cutlas shut down all your cars.. double or single.. so as far as you shut down LV... NOT THIS TIME PLAYER..


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Them is hopping words


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> you must be talk'n bout your single pump.. because my boy matt with the gold cutlas shut down all your cars.. double or single.. so as far as you shut down LV... NOT THIS TIME PLAYER..


is that cutlass a street car or a trailer queen???????


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

any video of that shit :drama::drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> Them is hopping words





shiste1 said:


> is that cutlass a street car or a trailer queen???????


 street.. got tags & insurance.. 


sg90rider said:


> any video of that shit :drama::drama:


yea check out yastuvos video @ 2:17


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> street.. got tags & insurance..
> 
> yea check out yastuvos video @ 2:17


Reg and Inc don't mean its not a trailer queen are the wheels in the well and freeway bound


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

shiste1 said:


> Reg and Inc don't mean its not a trailer queen are the wheels in the well and freeway bound


not at a 100 plus inches player.. it does drive on them street of vegas tho.. i dont kno nobody that has a 100'' car on the freeway player.. 


yea player it aint hard do'n 60 & 60.. now if you do'n a 100 & 100.. you a bad man..


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> not at a 100 plus inches player.. it does drive on them street of vegas tho.. i dont kno nobody that has a 100'' car on the freeway player..
> Wh
> 
> yea player it aint hard do'n 60 & 60.. now if you do'n a 100 & 100.. you a bad man..


 car with the tires outside of the wheel Wells isn't street......now inside wheel well laying down stock or lower is street to but its wheels are kicked back is street to and still getting Bigg inches is the shit.....


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> not at a 100 plus inches player.. it does drive on them street of vegas tho.. i dont kno nobody that has a 100'' car on the freeway player..
> Wh
> 
> yea player it aint hard do'n 60 & 60.. now if you do'n a 100 & 100.. you a bad man..


 car with the tires outside of the wheel Wells isn't street......now inside wheel well laying down stock or lower is street to but its wheels are kicked backin the wells is street to and still getting Bigg inches is the shit.....


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

ttmft VEGAS X1 X702


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:yes::yes::yes::yes:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> not at a 100 plus inches player.. it does drive on them street of vegas tho.. i dont kno nobody that has a 100'' car on the freeway player..
> 
> 
> yea player it aint hard do'n 60 & 60.. now if you do'n a 100 & 100.. you a bad man..


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:drama:


HARBOR RIDER said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> you must be talk'n bout your single pump.. because my boy matt with the gold cutlas shut down all your cars.. double or single.. so as far as you shut down LV... NOT THIS TIME PLAYER..


CAME ON HOMIE U KNOW DAM WELL MY CAR PUT IT DOWN! AND WHY WAS IT THEY HOPED THE GOLD CUTLESS AFTER MY SHIT BROKE?IL GIVE IT TO THAT CAR IT DID 101 AND MY SINGLE PUMP DOES 95 SO YA U GUYS WOULD OF GOT ME ON DA INCHES BUT AS PORFORMANCE MY CAR GETS THERE FASTER AND HARDER AND ITS A SINGLE!:0 IT DONT TAKE 5 TO 6 LICKS TO GET TO DA BUMPER LIKE THAT CAR AND THAT CAR IS A DOUBLE WITH 20 BATT!!!!:0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

YES THEY BROUGHT THAT CAR ON A TRAILER DONT LET THEM FOO YOU!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> not at a 100 plus inches player.. it does drive on them street of vegas tho.. i dont kno nobody that has a 100'' car on the freeway player..
> 
> 
> yea player it aint hard do'n 60 & 60.. now if you do'n a 100 & 100.. you a bad man..


 *You a dam liar that car dont drive no where.. that shit is trailer and towtruck bound! *


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> CAME ON HOMIE U KNOW DAM WELL MY CAR PUT IT DOWN! AND WHY WAS IT THEY HOPED THE GOLD CUTLESS AFTER MY SHIT BROKE?IL GIVE IT TO THAT CAR IT DID 101 AND MY SINGLE PUMP DOES 95 SO YA U GUYS WOULD OF GOT ME ON DA INCHES BUT AS PORFORMANCE MY CAR GETS THERE FASTER AND HARDER AND ITS A SINGLE!:0 IT DONT TAKE 5 TO 6 LICKS TO GET TO DA BUMPER LIKE THAT CAR AND THAT CAR IS A DOUBLE WITH 20 BATT!!!!:0


 WOW.......5 to 6 to get there and 20 batt.... Dam and on a tow truck and trailer and that dam right a waste.......homie that kind of power it should be there 2 OR 3 at the Max...
That's not good


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

damn thats bad hahahaha :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

ANGELBOY said:


> *You a dam liar that car dont drive no where.. that shit is trailer and towtruck bound! *


:0:0:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> CAME ON HOMIE U KNOW DAM WELL MY CAR PUT IT DOWN! AND WHY WAS IT THEY HOPED THE GOLD CUTLESS AFTER MY SHIT BROKE?IL GIVE IT TO THAT CAR IT DID 101 AND MY SINGLE PUMP DOES 95 SO YA U GUYS WOULD OF GOT ME ON DA INCHES BUT AS PORFORMANCE MY CAR GETS THERE FASTER AND HARDER AND ITS A SINGLE!:0 IT DONT TAKE 5 TO 6 LICKS TO GET TO DA BUMPER LIKE THAT CAR AND THAT CAR IS A DOUBLE WITH 20 BATT!!!!:0


i never said your car was'nt work'n.. you kno i keep it 100.. i jus said you did'nt break off all LV.. 


BiG J0HN 95 said:


> YES THEY BROUGHT THAT CAR ON A TRAILER DONT LET THEM FOO YOU!!!!


jus like you homie.. so dont act like you drive your cars. 


ANGELBOY said:


> *You a dam liar that car dont drive no where.. that shit is trailer and towtruck bound! *


 


shiste1 said:


> WOW.......5 to 6 to get there and 20 batt.... Dam and on a tow truck and trailer and that dam right a waste.......homie that kind of power it should be there 2 OR 3 at the Max...
> That's not good


yea... like you said.. with that kind of power.. not weight.. if homie had 4500lbs in the trunk.. it would hit in 2licks too..


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> i never said your car was'nt work'n.. you kno i keep it 100.. i jus said you did'nt break off all LV..
> 
> jus like you homie.. so dont act like you drive your cars.
> 
> ...


 TTMFT VEGAS X1 X702 THATS ALL THAT MATTERS PLAYERS


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

a little weight don't hurt nobody !!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> i never said your car was'nt work'n.. you kno i keep it 100.. i jus said you did'nt break off all LV..
> 
> jus like you homie.. so dont act like you drive your cars.
> 
> ...


Who?????????? Has 4500 on the trunk.... and it don't take that much....believe me I know......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> a little weight don't hurt nobody !!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


it sure dont lil homie.. 


shiste1 said:


> Who?????????? Has 4500 on the trunk.... and it don't take that much....believe me I know......


yes this is true.. it sure dont..


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

:wave:chippers


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

*ttmft*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL OUR OUTTA TOWN HOMIEZ THAT CAME AND SUPPORT THE SD SHOW. EVEN THO WE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT THAT SHIT WE WERE MORE IN LOVE WITH THE HOPPING! GOOD HOP FELLAS WE ENJOYED!! :yes:
GREAT FOOTAGE PIMP:thumbsup:, I SEE U WORKING WITH THAT HD LENS. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, IT SOON WILL PAY OFF.
AS WE ALL CAN SEE IT WAS A GOOD ONE, SO U BE THE JUDGE LAYITLOW AND PLEASE BELEAVE S.D IS JUST GETTING STARTED!!
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Yea that vid was sick good footage and keep hoppin homies


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW HHH/ALL STARS LEADERS CAME TO S.D AND THOUGHT THEY WERE GOING TO STICK OUR DICKS IN THE DIRT BUT THEY HAD ANOTHER THING COMING AS U ALL SEEN ON THE VIDEO. IN THE PROCESS OF ALL THAT MR. DENA AND BIG HAUS SAID I HAVE'NT CAME TO L.A AND PUT IN NO WORK AND MY BUILDER FROM STREET FAME HYDROS AIN'T #1 IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT!!! SO I STEFEEZY FROM THE SUNNY S.D IS CALLING OUT ALL L.A HOPPERS/LEADERS TO SOME HOP SHIT TO PROVE THAT I AIN'T NEW TO THIS SHIT I AM TRUE TO THIS SHIT AND STREET FAME HYDROS AND S.D AIN'T TO BE FUCKED WITH PERIOD IN THIS HOP GAME.

PS. HEY DARREL AND HAUS... WHEN I PUT IT ON MY KIDS THAT I WILL BE THERE NEXT SUNDAY TO PLAY. I MENT IT! 
IT'S WAR TIME GENTLEMEN SO HAVE YO SHIT AND FRIENDS SHIT AT THE BURGER SPOT AROUND 5PM IF THERE'S ANOTHER SPOT TO HOP AT. PLEASE LETS US KNOW!! :thumbsup: MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

San Diego to the top


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> San Diego to the top


YES INDEED MY FRIEND!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


>


 CHECKING LIKE A MF


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CHECKING WHAT\//???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

ASPHAULTTTTT MY DUDE!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> CHECKING WHAT\//???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 AL DON'T U GET TIERD OF TAKING UR SHIT OUT FOR NO REASON.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

:roflmao:i thought you was gonna say tired of taking it too shops


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GT~CHAIO said:


> AL DON'T U GET TIERD OF TAKING UR SHIT OUT FOR NO REASON.


NO SIR,,ITS PART OF THIS HOBBIE;;;;;;AND WE NO THAT;;;;


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> CHECKING WHAT\//???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 U KNOW I LIKE WE ALL KNOW S.D STAY ON THE BUMPER FAST AND HARD. SOMETHING U AIN'T NEVER DID. WELL ONLY WHEN U CAME TO STREET FAME U WERE A CHAMPION NOW UR JUST A ELCO THAT HOPS. U SHOULD NEVER BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS U!!
I CAN'T WAIT TILL U COME DOWN THIS SUNDAY. FIRST IT'S HHH THAN ITS U!!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> U KNOW I LIKE WE ALL KNOW S.D STAY ON THE BUMPER FAST AND HARD. SOMETHING U AIN'T NEVER DID. WELL ONLY WHEN U CAME TO STREET FAME U WERE A CHAMPION NOW UR JUST A ELCO THAT HOPS. U SHOULD NEVER BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS U!!I CAN'T WAIT TILL U COME DOWN THIS SUNDAY. FIRST IT'S HHH THAN ITS U!!


 OOOOOWEEEE ITS A S.D THANG CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY TO SEE THIS HOPPING SHIT GO DOWN


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> OOOOOWEEEE ITS A S.D THANG CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY TO SEE THIS HOPPING SHIT GO DOWN


WHERE DA HOP @


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> WHERE DA HOP @


 Not sure


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

VEGAS R U GUYS COMING TO BACK UP YOUR LA HOMIES


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

WR IS THIS SHIT GOIN DOWN AND WUT TIME??


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

SD ON TOP


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:no:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*SAN DIEGO AIN'T THE ONLY ONES DOING TWO LICKS!!!!!!!! 909 IN DA HOUSE



*


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

come out and show who is the best!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

909 Bumpercheck said:


> *SAN DIEGO AIN'T THE ONLY ONES DOING TWO LICKS!!!!!!!! 909 IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well come on down ...]














*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEYHOP CATAGORIES:*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIEDSINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICALSINGLE PUMP RADICAL_[/QUOTE]


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

that shit is working:thumbsup:


909 Bumpercheck said:


> *SAN DIEGO AIN'T THE ONLY ONES DOING TWO LICKS!!!!!!!! 909 IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE WITH VOL 59 58


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

ALL THE FOOTAGE IS ON BIG FISH VOL 58 GET YOUR COPYS BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM OR CALL 323 479 2387


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

U gonna be here for our picnic fish?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

so what hoppers are coming this year for the belt :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: SD TTT


----------



## mylow96 (Aug 9, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

SO WHO COMMIN OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS (818) 901-6100 (818) 471-5820


----------

